# Glock 26 or Springfield XD9 Subcompact 9mm. WHICH ONE?



## DeadAim (Jun 16, 2011)

I am trying to figure out which one to buy. What are your thoughts? Or what other subcompact gun do you like?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If your set on striker fired pistols, I would definetely check out U-Tube as you'll get some thorough reviews. Hickcok45 actually compares the G-27 and .40 XD subcompact. I really like my PX4 Storm subcompact. All are fine quality reliable firearms, it's just gonna boil down to what your preferences are, and how the pistol shoot's and feels to you. The best way is to shoot a friends or rent them if you can before you buy.


----------



## srommes (Apr 11, 2011)

You really need to hold both in your hand. I was set on buying a G26 until I held it in my hand. Did not care for the grip at all. I own a G17 and love it but the G26 wasn't for me. The same place had an XD9sc and that felt perfect in my hand. I purchased it a couple of weeks ago now and have had it at the range twice. I've fired roughly 150 rounds through it and it has been perfect. Very glad I purchased it as it will be my main ccw when I get my permit here shortly.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Glocks have fewer parts, no unnecessary features and a much longer history of legendary reliability. The XDs seem to be establishing a very good reputation so far. There are differences between the two, but both are quality firearms. Like others have said the one that feels better is probably the best choice. Let us know what you decide. Good luck.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd get the glock G26. but that is just me. I like the way it feels way better then the XD. Some don't. I would get a Kahr CW9 before either of the 2 mentioned but then again thats just me. I own 2 of the 3 I mentioned. One of them I just don't like. All of them are good guns that seem to have many many happy owners and shoot pretty dang accurately. They all are repuatable and have proven customer service departments backing them. It is up to you to decide this one I think.

RCG


----------



## jkaod (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't think you can go wrong with either gun. They are both great. For me the XD is a much more natural fit. Others will obviously have a different opinion on the feel of the gun. Shoot them both and get whichever one feels the best to you.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

All I know is, I never ever have my Glocks brake down on me. If your looking for a good looking pistol. Get a 1911. If your looking for a pistol that works right 100% every day, Glock is the master. Easy to work on.Easy to up grade. Look at every pistol out their now. glock came out with the best pistol using (POLYMER Corrosion resistant).

And now every one copy's glock. They made the best way for a pistol to work, And Corrosion resistant, tougher than steel and still 86% lighter. Look at the cops, 90% of them use glock, And are military. That tells me a lot about a pistol.. Get a .40 or 45 cal. 9mm's cal is good but, 9mm just don't have the kick to all ways take down the bad guy. I keep on me 24-7 is my G27.Holds 9+1 And I keep 40 S&W 165 gr Critical Defense.Hornady Critical Defense ammunition is the pinnacle in self defense ammunition. FTX bullet delivers superior.Minimal muzzle flash protects night vision.

Look at this video. http://www.hornady.com/store/40-S-and-W-165-gr-Critical-Defense/


----------



## jem375 (May 8, 2006)

I carried a G26 for almost a year, even with the Pearce Mag extension it didn't feel right with my big hands. I would get the XD before the Glock unless you have small hands and even then it is a tossup... another one to look at is the Ruger SR9, this one would make a great carry handgun. My personal favorite in 9MM caliber is the CZ PO1, much better than the G26..


----------



## wdg710 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a G26 and love it! What an accurate gun right out of the box. 1400 flawless rds and counting. Put pearse extensions on all my mags and added a CTC Laserguard.


----------

